# Chickens



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

How many chickens do you have?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

30——7? I think? Let’s count! 

4 adults and 7 babies 
4 adults 
5 hens 
3 adults 
Tiny 
Big Boy 
7 babies 
4 babies. 

Ok where we at? 
Edit: Ooooh I didn’t account for Darma being gone. Darn it. Boo. So 36.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> 30——7? I think? Let’s count!
> 
> 4 adults and 7 babies
> 4 adults
> ...


And further those are all separate sleeping quarters atm. Not to say they don’t all get out and interact bc they do. But they sleep in so many places. I neeeeed a real coop. Where’s my fairy godmother??


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> 30——7? I think? Let’s count!
> 
> 4 adults and 7 babies
> 4 adults
> ...


Oh wow that’s a lot!


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

Somewhere in the vicinity of 85 at the moment. It takes me some real deep thinking to come up with the actual number.  Ten of them are birds that I'm not keeping, though, so my final tally should be about 75 by winter... at least until hatching season starts again next year.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I make it a point not to count as it's best for me not to know exact numbers. I go by how hard they are to take care of them. When the birds become work instead of fun; it is time for some to go. 

But a guess would be somewhere in the neighborhood of 20 chickens. I do not figure youngsters as the number goes up and down weekly or sooner.

BUT do not ask how many BIRDS I have!!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I've got 9 of them...


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

fuzzies said:


> Somewhere in the vicinity of 85 at the moment. It takes me some real deep thinking to come up with the actual number.  Ten of them are birds that I'm not keeping, though, so my final tally should be about 75 by winter... at least until hatching season starts again next year.


Omg


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I've got 9 of them...


Ooh nice


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Omg


I... I really like chickens


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Okay…..

2 silkies male/female
5 adult mixed hens
2 Icelandics male/female
2 young mixed spring male/female - roo soon to be gone
3 mixed chicks - already gave 5 away


----------

